# Arcadia Euro Range



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

New Arcadia Euro Range in stock Now Arcadia T8 systems


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

For anyone as confused as I was by the new euro branding see here: http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/products/euro-range-fluorescent-lamps/


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Just to advise really.

I am so proud today to announce the official launch of the Euro-Range. These are high quality, made in GERMANY lamps that out perform ALL competitive lamps apart from our core D3 and D3+ lines.

Why did I do it? Very simple! There is so much imported and largely untested lamps out there being sold for next to nothing. Only last week I wasninformed of another house hold brand that has been using germicidal UVC transmitting glass!!

There is a whole sector of the market that cannot afford the D3 or D3+ lamps! It is very hard out there I really understand but my personal commitment and our companies commitment is to improving captive reptile care.

I have been able to produce lamps that outperform all other brands and last 3 months longer than all other advertised lifespans at a cheaper price than the cheapest nastiest China imports.

This is the reason, if someone can't get acces to D3 and D3+ or it's a tight month I would rather the animal had the best of what is available at a price that is MUCH lower than the reported dangerous and ineffective lamps out there.

So here is the official page

Lighting for Reptiles – Euro Range Fluorescent Lamps | Arcadia Reptile

Much more info on Facebook, wenhave been informing our friends for over a month about this on there.

All questions welcome

John


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to advise really.
> 
> ...


Look really great in the new store 
Keep it up Arcadia.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Heres a Bonus - enter the discount code euro10 into the box at checkout and get an extra 10% off these fantastic new lights from arcadia - limited time only! LIKE & SHARE PEOPLE

Low Output T8 systems


----------

